# Little boat big water



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

wondering how many folks run a small rig (say under 20) 20+ miles off shore on a regular basis?


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I had a 19' Cape Horn and used to run it 40-50 miles regularly, just pick your days and make sure your rig is meticulously maintained, no place to run a boat thats not up to par on maintenance.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Mine is just 20'10" and I run all over the Gulf.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Been to the Nipple and further in a 17. There and to the Exxon rigs (90+ miles from the pass) in a 19.

Know your boat and you'll be OK.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Growing up we ran a 21 Biddison 20-40 miles offshore regularly. Down West Central way, we had to if we wanted to fish/dive deeper than 60ft. Take care of your equipment and pick your days. Dont exceed your comfort level.

Mike


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I've been past the edge several times to where the ff wouldn't read bottom in a 16' cape horn.

I know some Cubans that have gone a lot further in an inner tube:whistling:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

90 miles across the Gulf Stream is a long float in a makeshift tube/raft etc..


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

I fish a 18-6 cat just about ever weekend 20-30 miles on the regular. I was just wondering because when a much larger rig pulls up to me off shore I can see it in there face " what the hell are they thinking"! Picking your days is the only way to safely hit the deep stuff and come home to see the kids. Good to see other people much mor crazy than me... Joe Z!


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

The floating trucks move a little faster than the rafts.haha


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Use to run 15-20 in my 17 hewes tail fisher and it was a tunnel hull technical polling skiff. Just know your range and boat you'll be fine.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

dailysaw said:


> I fish a 18-6 cat just about ever weekend 20-30 miles on the regular. I was just wondering because when a much larger rig pulls up to me off shore I can see it in there face " what the hell are they thinking"! Picking your days is the only way to safely hit the deep stuff and come home to see the kids. Good to see other people much mor crazy than me... Joe Z!


If I can't be a good example, what good am I?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I scare myself on a regular basis.

Its always fun though.


----------



## mayday 57 (Nov 18, 2008)

I run a 23' cobia 60-70 miles.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have to know something.I've tried to get out of the pass at destin several times with my brother who had a 16' well craft.Not possible in that boat at the times we tried.Early morning,middle of night,late evening.We pushed so hard one night trying to get out waves were coming over the bow of the boat.I would really like to know how/when could a smaller boat get out? I've been out once in my life,and that was in a charter boat out of penscola and the pass was rough in that boat.I would really like to go again.


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

*35 miles*

I have a 19ft bay boat(seapro) that I run to the edge often when the conditions are right. Furthest I have been is 35 miles south of pcola pass.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

20 foot boat here and I take it 20 plus miles from the pass pretty often. You just have to know your boat and be ok with the idea that sooner or later the winds WILL kick up mer than expected and you will have a long wet ride home.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> I have to know something.I've tried to get out of the pass at destin several times with my brother who had a 16' well craft.Not possible in that boat at the times we tried.Early morning,middle of night,late evening.We pushed so hard one night trying to get out waves were coming over the bow of the boat.I would really like to know how/when could a smaller boat get out? I've been out once in my life,and that was in a charter boat out of penscola and the pass was rough in that boat.I would really like to go again.


It's all about the wind and tide. With a south wind working against a strong outgoing tide the waves will really stack up. The tides are weakest half way between a full and new moon, and again two weeks later between the new and full moon. Of course the fishing isnt as good then but at least you can get out. Just watch the weather and go n a calm day. Another thing to remember is that when it's sunny and there is a light north wind, it will switch. As the sun heats the land and air over it, the air rises and the cooler air over the water comes in to take the place of the hot air rising up. This south wind is known as a sea breeze. When this happen, there's often an hour or two in the middle of the day with little to no wind and the seas really lay down. If the tide will be going out in the afternoon, this lull would be a good time to head back inside the pass.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

Trophyhusband said:


> It's all about the wind and tide. With a south wind working against a strong outgoing tide the waves will really stack up. The tides are weakest half way between a full and new moon, and again two weeks later between the new and full moon. Of course the fishing isnt as good then but at least you can get out. Just watch the weather and go n a calm day. Another thing to remember is that when it's sunny and there is a light north wind, it will switch. As the sun heats the land and air over it, the air rises and the cooler air over the water comes in to take the place of the hot air rising up. This south wind is known as a sea breeze. When this happen, there's often an hour or two in the middle of the day with little to no wind and the seas really lay down. If the tide will be going out in the afternoon, this lull would be a good time to head back inside the pass.


Great information! Thanks


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

It is just my opinion, but a lot of boats probably go much much farther than they should. Just because a boat has the range and it is a nice day doesn't mean 60-70 miles or even 30-40 is a good idea. The gulf can change fast, most of us have seen it first hand. I have been on the water my whole life and have been lucky to get home a few times.

If you are going to do it, plan to be completely self sufficient. For one thing most VHF radios have about a 20 mile range or so. Sure, you may be able to radio another boat close by if your 60 miles out but don't bet your life on it. If your boat catches fire there may not even be time to get a call out before you have to get in the water. Get an EPIRB or at least a good PLB. Have a good first aid kit on board. Make a up a simple ditch bag (Google it to see what should go it one). Get good Type 1 offshore rated life vests. Most inflatable vests are designed for coastal use only and may not last for an extended duration in the water. Consider a basic life raft. I know they're not cheap but $1500-$2000 is worth every penny if it keeps you from bobbing unprotected in the gulf for hours. Make a float plan for every trip and send it to somebody who is staying on shore. At a minimum it should tell them where you are going, when you will be back, and who to call if you don't show up or contact them by a certain time. Make sure you stick to the plan! Make sure all on board know where all of the safety equipment is, how shut the batteries and/or fuel off, how to call for help, and how to at least use the compass if not the GPS to get home if something happens to you. You are responsible for the lives of the people on your boat. A buddy boat is a great idea also but again plan on being self sufficient.

It may sound like overkill but with the exception of the raft it is the way I do it every time and I typically never go farther than 25 miles. I want to make sure that a whole lot of things would have to go wrong to keep me from making it back.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

drifterfisher said:


> I have to know something.I've tried to get out of the pass at destin several times with my brother who had a 16' well craft.Not possible in that boat at the times we tried.Early morning,middle of night,late evening.We pushed so hard one night trying to get out waves were coming over the bow of the boat.I would really like to know how/when could a smaller boat get out? I've been out once in my life,and that was in a charter boat out of penscola and the pass was rough in that boat.I would really like to go again.


Wind, tides, etc. You HAVE to choose your day and make sure that it's not too brutal. Hull shape determines a lot of it as well.

I have a Cape Horn that is 20 feet but called a 19. I'm only now working my way 10-20 miles offshore. Just have to know the boat, the motor, and prepare for the worst. I am very anal about safety and motor maintenance.


----------



## foxbo (Oct 4, 2007)

Been out 20-25 miles in my 17' Triumph on calm days. Sitting on glass one morning when the wind picked up quick. Started in and about halfway to the pass I was hitting waves that stood me up on my stern. Needless to say I was glad to make it back to Sherman Cove.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

*The OLE Tight Butt Trip.*

* I have a 20'6" Steplift V-20. I have been 70 miles off shore many of times. Have spent the night that far also many of times. Safety is number one!!!!!!!!! I have an EPIRB and a well maintanced boat. Know your vessel. We have been caught in some nasty stuff once. 45 miles of eating water from the NE was no fun but we made it. Just remember 1/3 fuel to get there 1/3 to get back and 1/3 still in the tanks once you get back. Do not plan on fishing or running in water depth deeper than your anchor rope. I keep 1200 ft. of 1/2in. rope on my vessel. *

* When the high pressures set over the Gulf in the Summer the Gulf becomes "THE LAKE OF MEXICO" . Alot of times the afternoon thunderstorms occur within say within 25 miles of shore. Many of many of times we will be far enough offshore to avoid the afternoon storms. Safety is number one!!!!!!*

* "GET"EM OFF THE BOTTOM"*


----------

